# Green Beans with Bacon, Onion and Garlic



## chilerelleno (Feb 17, 2019)

*Green Beans with Bacon, Onion and Garlic*
Cook up a pound of extra thick bacon.
I like to do mine in one big weave and then chop it into largish pieces.
Quarter and saute two sweet onions in the bacon grease.
Add in the green beans, bacon and chopped garlic.
Spice with salt and red pepper.
Cook till beans are just tender.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh Boy oh boy!  That is darn fine looking.

I'd kill for a taste.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 17, 2019)

Bet the smell in the kitchen is awesome!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 2, 2020)

zwiller

Thanks for the Like.


----------

